# Hoppers



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

When I got my hopper and 3 joeys i was a NEW CUSTOMER I wanted 2 hoppers and 2 joeys but was told if I wanted 2 hoppers I needed to get 4 joeys. I'm seeing here I think lots of you with 2 hoppers and 2 joeys. I think I would have to pay for the second hopper but was told no. Looks like I got screwed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Escalate, call VP, PM to DIRT ppl here ... Don't give up !


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

bigdog9586 said:


> When I got my hopper and 3 joeys i was a NEW CUSTOMER I wanted 2 hoppers and 2 joeys but was told if I wanted 2 hoppers I needed to get 4 joeys. I'm seeing here I think lots of you with 2 hoppers and 2 joeys. I think I would have to pay for the second hopper but was told no. Looks like I got screwed.


I am always happy to help. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you further. Thanks!


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> I am always happy to help. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you further. Thanks!


Just want to thank you for your help and look forward to having a second hopper.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

bigdog9586 said:


> Just want to thank you for your help and look forward to having a second hopper.


I am glad that I was able to assist you!


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Dish installed second hopper this morning and guess what? Come to the forum and see 2.13 software lets two hoppers talk to each other. Man I love it when a good plan comes together.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bigdog9586 said:


> Dish installed second hopper this morning and guess what? Come to the forum and see 2.13 software *lets two hoppers talk to each other*. Man I love it when a good plan comes together.


So far been reported - share recording on EHD.


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

hi all, question now that the hoppers can talk to each other, is dish still saying you cant have more than 1 hopper without adding a joey? i have seen soem people on different posts say they have 2 hoppers from local installer and no joeys. Is this correct? I can just have 2 hoppers? or is it still required to have a joey? thanks for your input in advance


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jefte1 said:


> hi all, question now that the hoppers can talk to each other, is dish still saying you cant have more than 1 hopper without adding a joey? i have seen soem people on different posts say they have 2 hoppers from local installer and no joeys. Is this correct? I can just have 2 hoppers? or is it still required to have a joey? thanks for your input in advance


yes
you could PM to DIRT member here to get it done


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for the info! i will check into that as soon as i get a external hd so i can back up all the shows we have recorded so far and dont want to lose when i switch over.


----------

